# I think my wife is cheating



## K_sea6

*****Graphic*****

Hello Forum,

So here is My Dilemma. My wife Cheated on me back on Feb 24 2014 with a co-worker, I gave her another chance and forgave her and we moved on with our lives. 

Fast forward 3 years things have been wonderful between us all this time until 2 weeks ago my intuition (gut) was telling me something was not right again. which hasn't happened all this time until now.

At first I tried to blow it off as paranoia but it was to strong to ignore so I went into investigative mode and was watching very closely for all the signs. 

A few red flags but nothing of real significance. for 2 weeks.


Here is where the plot thickens so to speak. 

My wife comes home from work on Saturday, 2 hours later than usual I think not to much about it then, because her job is just that way sometimes.

she goes to take a shower when she gets home. I do my usual late night routine, I let my dogs in from out side and can't find the little one, that worries me a bit, and he has been known to run off sometimes, he has also been know to go into the bathroom with my wife from time to time.

So I peek in the bathroom to see if he is in there and he is, I glance over at my wife in the shower (we have one of those frosty clear curtains you can see just enough through) and I notice she has the hand wand down and is washing her cootchy out; nothing to weird at first. 

Now before you bash me for spying on her, my antennae has already been up so I'm looking for anything off anyway.

Well she continues spraying down there for about a a minute in a half to 2 minutes. at first I think she might just be enjoying he wand down there and think how cute my wife is masturbating. no problem. 

As I'm about to shut the door and walk out she stops and starts swishing her foot around on the floor like she's try to sweep something down the drain.

That is where I knew, I just knew. 

Then she lays down on the floor of the shower and actually does start masturbating, at this point I'm thinking she must be reliving her encounter from earlier.

Didn't know she did this kind of thing. I watch just for a couple more seconds just to confirm this is what I'm actually seeing and not something else.

Then I shut the door and leave her to her private time.

She gets out we go to bed she falls asleep, I get up and start investigating. First her underwear have a big wet area not normal discharge, a big wet circle
top to bottom side to side, that... sure, can be explained away but unusual. 

Next her hair in the drain has little globules of a white sticky substance stuck in it. Of course I know what sperm looks like when it gets wet I'm a dude.

Then I take the drain cover off and that's where I find the biggest glob of white stuff hanging on to some hair wrapped around the screw.

Like I said I know what sperm looks feels like when it gets wet. globs up and is very thick and sticky.

I know this is gross and I'm sorry it's so graphic. But these are the facts. 

I need other's opinions on this and to get out of my own head. Am I going crazy for no reason. Wasting all this time and energy. I'm not even a jealous man,
it's not the act itself that has me messed up it's the lying and betrayal. 


Q&A 

We do have a good sex life 
She loves me and I love her 
We don't have to many problems outside of normal stuff
I did confront her about it. I did not tell her what I saw and recovered from the shower.
she infallibly denies anything has happened and would never do anything to put me through this again.

And she was convincing. So she is either a really good liar or she's telling the truth.

If she would just open up to me and be honest I would work through this with her and get her help. but if this is a lie she continues to cover it up and I find out otherwise I will file for divorce. 

Of course I won't be able to get anymore evidence because I have showed my hand to early and she will more than likely go no contact for a while.

Please give me any insight, thoughts, suggestions. Tell me I'm crazy and get some sleep.

It will probably be tomorrow before I can answer any questions, so this is not a hit and run.


----------



## ButtPunch

Lie detector or divorce


----------



## CantBelieveThis

Hmm... Sperm liquifies pretty quickly... And staying as a glob in a watery drain, I don't know if that's possible, but just saying

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61

you should have taken her underwear you can always see if that had sperm on it...but i agree with Punch...polygraph.


----------



## MattMatt

> She loves me and I love her



_One of these things is not like the others
One of these things just doesn't belong
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?_

One of your loves is not like the other's.

She either doesn't love you or just doesn't love you enough to stay faithful.

And if she is cheating without a safety net, i.e., without prophylactic protection, you *must* get tested for STDs and HIV.

And is she on the pill? If not, she could become pregnant by her lover.


----------



## marriageontherocks2

K_sea6 said:


> And she was convincing. So she is either a really good liar or she's telling the truth.


Cheaters are the best liars, you should know this by now since she just cheated on you less than a year ago.

Sounds pretty obvious what happened, likely the same dude. I wouldn't touch her until a lie detector and STD check confirms or denies her story. If your suspicions are true she's going bareback and exposing you to whatever this guy gets into.


----------



## badmemory

K_sea6 said:


> If she would just open up to me and be honest I would work through this with her and get her help.


She's cheated on you before, so of course you're going to be suspicious. But you confronted without evidence - a big mistake. And you're already telling yourself you would work through this with her if she confesses. Whether she confesses or not, that's another mistake. She'd now be a serial cheater and serial cheaters are never good candidates for R. But first things, first.

If you saved her panties, you can have them tested for sperm. If it's too late for that, I would suggest using a VAR in her car, GPS tracking, and spyware on her phone. Also monitor her cell phone records for texts and calls. If you do that and she's cheating, you'll catch her soon enough.

Sorry you're here.


----------



## Lostme

um I'm not a guy but I'm married to one, and I've never seen his sperm be a glob. Did you smell it? just curious , could be shampoo or conditioner globed in the drain is why I ask.

She could have a yeast infection causing drainage on her panties, did you smell them?

Not taking up for her if she was/is a cheater but just wondering if you smelled these things and know for sure that;s what it is.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

Buy a sperm detector kit for next time. 

https://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Human-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HT2C33BDYVEK54H88Y62

Tie to go into detective mode.


----------



## K_sea6

I can answer a couple of questions before I leave.



Lostinthought61 said:


> you should have taken her underwear you can always see if that had sperm on it...but i agree with Punch...polygraph.


I do have her underwear and the hairball from the drain in separate baggies. I just don't know how to test it.




MattMatt said:


> _One of these things is not like the others
> One of these things just doesn't belong
> Can you tell which thing is not like the others
> By the time I finish my song?_
> 
> One of your loves is not like the other's.
> 
> She either doesn't love you or just doesn't love you enough to stay faithful.
> 
> And if she is cheating without a safety net, i.e., without prophylactic protection, you *must* get tested for STDs and HIV.
> 
> And is she on the pill? If not, she could become pregnant by her lover.


We are in our forties and she's been fixed so no kids. 
If it's true I think it might be a co-worker again, because she knows the risk of unprotected sex. She is in the Army and would have to know this person enough to not to take this kind of risk with out knowing for sure. I'm not naive enough to know people in the military have STD's too 



CantBelieveThis said:


> Hmm... Sperm liquifies pretty quickly... And staying as a glob in a watery drain, I don't know if that's possible, but just saying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I understand and agree with you it does liquefy pretty quick, but it was trapped in a hairball and I think that's what kept intact for the hour before I got to it it. If that's not what it is than what? Water will make sperm solidify more so than if it was just left to deteriorate on it's own.

Thank you for your questions so far. Oh and about the poly, I'm not really sure how to make that happen.


----------



## Bananapeel

Grab the underwear and test them. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/CheckMate-Infidelity-test-kit-Catch-a-Cheating-Spouse/170941668


----------



## Graywolf2

I did a search and found this:

"Actually there are two completing forces at work here. Semen is composed of sperm, water and several proteins and enzymes. One protein is a coagulating protein, the purpose of which is to make sure that the semen stays in a mass inside the mate and doesn't run back out. One of the enzymes is a de-coagulating enzyme which is supposed to dissolve the coagulating protein after some time, releasing the sperm bound up in the coagulated mass. This combination dramatically improves the chances of impregnation. In the shower the de-coagulating enzyme gets washed away rather quickly, leaving behind the coagulating protein, thus instant spermy glue. As some have noted, the temperature is not critical."

If you retained the sample you could look at it under a microscope


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Sounds like some damned thick shampoo. Maybe DOVE?


----------



## Tron

bag the panties you found + buy a semen test kit + send in kit = answer to big Q


----------



## Graywolf2

MattMatt said:


> She either doesn't love you or just doesn't love you enough to stay faithful.





K_sea6 said:


> We do have a good sex life
> She loves me and I love her
> We don't have to many problems outside of normal stuff


This is how I put it together if the above is true and she is having an affair. 

She doesn't think sex is a big deal. She likes you just fine and enjoys living with you. You forgave her last time and she might even be a little nicer to you than she other wise would be if she wasn't having an affair.

Normally an affair sucks the life out of a marriage. The WS needs to vilify their BS to justify their affair. If all the above factors are true then your wife may be beyond that and figures that what you don't know will not hurt you. She's happy and so are you.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

Refrigerate the baggies.


----------



## Suspicious1

I recall a company that you would send your suspected wife's underwear to be analyzed for any foreign substance other than what's supposed to be there.

I heard one of the founders talk about it on some talk radio show, explaining the science

I'll try to resurface the info, not sure if they're still around as it was many years ago.

S1

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ButtPunch

Every time I read one of these panty threads I 
think of Shamwow!

Somebody link his thread for the OP.


----------



## GusPolinski

If you’re at the point that you’re even _thinking_ about having her underwear tested (and this is AFTER rooting around in the shower drain for semen), it’s time to divorce.

So just do that already.


----------



## Thor

Time to go stealth on her. Pretend everything is ok and normal, that you don't suspect anything. Do your investigations without her having any idea. Now that you've confronted prematurely you have made it much more difficult to catch her if she is having an affair.

VAR in her car and review all the credit card records and phone records.

If you have no kids, I would be pretty quick to D if the evidence suggests she cheated. Since you have the panties and hair ball, that seems to be your best bet to get answers. If she is a serial cheater she will not change. Especially if you tell her the sex with other men isn't the problem and is forgivable. Yes, we all know the lies and betrayal are huge. Many of us felt that if our dishonest spouse would have an epiphany then we could fix the marriage going forward. The assumption I guess was that the cheating spouse would prove a change of belief system, so the future would be safe if we stayed with them. With kids, a house, 401k, etc, there are considerations which make attempting R a good choice, if we believe they are worth the effort.

However, if you don't have lots of complications, D is a much better option for your future happiness than trying to get a serial cheater to change their ways!


----------



## badbane

Look sperm doesn't behave like that. Now the fact that she came home late and had to take care of her self is an odd chain of events. look I don't come home from work and go for the shower / masturbation thing. So something or someone i turning her on. Maybe an office crush maybe you. Is there anyone else at her work you mutually associate with? I mean you could call and pretend you are planning some sort of surprise and just see if in idle conversation if her friend mentions her office boyfriend or something.


----------



## happy as a clam

Woman here. In nearly 35 years of having sex, never ONCE have I encountered semen so thick it leaves a sticky, gooey ball clogged in the shower drain.

C’mon...this is beyond believable. 

Maybe you should clean your shower drain more often. That sticky gooey crud is likely a combination of shampoo, conditioner, soap and shaving cream. Not some guy’s leftover wad.


----------



## Mr Blunt

> Originally Posted by K_sea6 View Post
> If she would just open up to me and be honest I would work through this with her and get her help.


You seem to be telling us that if your wife cheated again and then opened up and was honest you would work through this. You must be real co-dependent on your wife and willing to compromise your respect because most men will not put up with a serial betrayer. However, this is your life so if you find out she is cheating again and want to work through it then that is your life.

At this point I do not think you have enough evidence to conclude that your wife is cheating. If she is cheating, you be patient, and you take the right actions and you will know in time. Cheaters cannot cover up everything in cheating for a long time. 

Rather she is cheating or not you need to get into a position that you can live with her or without her. Would you consider you getting IC?


----------



## BobSimmons

K_sea6 said:


> *****Graphic*****
> 
> 
> Next her hair in the drain has little globules of a white sticky substance stuck in it. Of course I know what sperm looks like when it gets wet I'm a dude.
> 
> Then I take the drain cover off and that's where I find the biggest glob of white stuff hanging on to some hair wrapped around the screw.


This must be cement sperm. So she came home with it, took off her underwear it was still on, showered (did the hair fall off, don't understand how a bunch of hair fell down the drain) even with all that water concentrated and flowing down the drain with hair with the white stuff was still there?

... ?


----------



## arbitrator

*The panties could easily be sent to a forensics lab and tested for DNA ~ Confirming, of course, that there would be the marked presence of a DNA sample there that doesn’t match that of either you or your cheating wife!

At this juncture, I’d be forced to agree with all of those who advocate a “polygraph or divorce court” ultimatum!*


----------



## K_sea6

badbane said:


> Look sperm doesn't behave like that. Now the fact that she came home late and had to take care of her self is an odd chain of events. look I don't come home from work and go for the shower / masturbation thing. So something or someone i turning her on. Maybe an office crush maybe you. Is there anyone else at her work you mutually associate with? I mean you could call and pretend you are planning some sort of surprise and just see if in idle conversation if her friend mentions her office boyfriend or something.


Quoted from Greywolf2 
I did a search and found this:

"Actually there are two completing forces at work here. Semen is composed of sperm, water and several proteins and enzymes. One protein is a coagulating protein, the purpose of which is to make sure that the semen stays in a mass inside the mate and doesn't run back out. One of the enzymes is a de-coagulating enzyme which is supposed to dissolve the coagulating protein after some time, releasing the sperm bound up in the coagulated mass. This combination dramatically improves the chances of impregnation. In the shower the de-coagulating enzyme gets washed away rather quickly, leaving behind the coagulating protein, thus instant spermy glue. As some have noted, the temperature is not critical."



happy as a clam said:


> Woman here. In nearly 35 years of having sex, never ONCE have I encountered semen so thick it leaves a sticky, gooey ball clogged in the shower drain.
> 
> C’mon...this is beyond believable.
> 
> Maybe you should clean your shower drain more often. That sticky gooey crud is likely a combination of shampoo, conditioner, soap and shaving cream. Not some guy’s leftover wad.


Same quote as above. Look everyone I know this sounds far fetched and maybe it is. I hope that it is. But there is enough research out there to suggest that sperm doesn't just wash away down the drain. look it up, as Greywolf2 said. I looked it up myself and it's correct. 
It will all play out when I have it tested anyway.



Mr Blunt said:


> You seem to be telling us that if your wife cheated again and then opened up and was honest you would work through this. You must be real co-dependent on your wife and willing to compromise your respect because most men will not put up with a serial betrayer. However, this is your life so if you find out she is cheating again and want to work through it then that is your life.
> 
> At this point I do not think you have enough evidence to conclude that your wife is cheating. If she is cheating, you be patient, and you take the right actions and you will know in time. Cheaters cannot cover up everything in cheating for a long time.
> 
> Rather she is cheating or not you need to get into a position that you can live with her or without her. Would you consider you getting IC?


You are quite right sir, I may be a Co-dependent. I am a 100% disabled vet. and she carried me through the ten worst years of my life, and it was hell on her too. If it hadn't been for her I might not be here now. with that being said, it was pretty sexless during that time. that is why I forgave her and moved on. 
But I am not a push over and if this is happening again, and I can somehow prove it, then it's over, because as somebody else mentioned she's more than likely not going to stop. And I'll find a way to carry on.



BobSimmons said:


> This must be cement sperm. So she came home with it, took off her underwear it was still on, showered (did the hair fall off, don't understand how a bunch of hair fell down the drain) even with all that water concentrated and flowing down the drain with hair with the white stuff was still there?
> 
> ... ?


OK, The drain has a screen the screen keeps objects from going down the drain and causing a clog, hair falls out of wife's head during shower gets caught in screen. yes it is a pet peeve of mine that she does not clean her hair out of the screen occasionally, and either I Gripe and she cleans it out or I just do it.
Sometime hair can bypass the screen and clog the pipes and it will sometimes get wrapped around the screw that holds the screen down in the drain. I thought this was general knowledge.

And here is the quote about cement sperm.

Quoted from Greywolf2 
I did a search and found this:

"Actually there are two completing forces at work here. Semen is composed of sperm, water and several proteins and enzymes. One protein is a coagulating protein, the purpose of which is to make sure that the semen stays in a mass inside the mate and doesn't run back out. One of the enzymes is a de-coagulating enzyme which is supposed to dissolve the coagulating protein after some time, releasing the sperm bound up in the coagulated mass. This combination dramatically improves the chances of impregnation. In the shower the de-coagulating enzyme gets washed away rather quickly, leaving behind the coagulating protein, thus instant spermy glue. As some have noted, the temperature is not critical."


----------



## K_sea6

GusPolinski said:


> If you’re at the point that you’re even _thinking_ about having her underwear tested (and this is AFTER rooting around in the shower drain for semen), it’s time to divorce.
> 
> So just do that already.


It's not my proudest moment.


----------



## K_sea6

ButtPunch said:


> Every time I read one of these panty threads I
> think of Shamwow!
> 
> Somebody link his thread for the OP.


I'm really not sure how shamwow can help me, but you are right there seems to be a lot of panty threads these days. Which makes me think that marriage is a waste of time anymore. Oh I know there are good people out there and good marriage's but they are far and few between. I'm just not sure it's really worth the risk or effort any more.


----------



## Primrose

Never in my life have I experienced semen like this. Ever. 

I'd be more inclined to believe she has some sort of infection with discharge that thick.


----------



## K_sea6

Primrose said:


> Never in my life have I experienced semen like this. Ever.
> 
> I'd be more inclined to believe she has some sort of infection with discharge that thick.


I hear ya, but she doesn't have an infection down there, no smells, no discolorations. it's clean.


----------



## dubsey

or, you know, it's conditioner.

She could still be cheating, but my wife will use conditioner sometimes to clean up her lady area in place of shaving lotion.


----------



## K_sea6

dubsey said:


> or, you know, it's conditioner.
> 
> She could still be cheating, but my wife will use conditioner sometimes to clean up her lady area in place of shaving lotion.


I appreciate your optimism, and hope you are right. but conditioner is water based and does not coagulate and get sticky after contact with water. really at this moment the only thing I can hope for is that it was maybe somehow her discharge? But I will test it for my own sanity.


----------



## Suspicious1

Seamen will clump on hair for sure, but best bet is to test it, or the panties. I would do the panty liners if she wears them or the panties themselves. You don't want to find out the seamen in the drain is yours. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## K_sea6

Suspicious1 said:


> Seamen will clump on hair for sure, but best bet is to test it, or the panties. I would do the panty liners if she wears them or the panties themselves. You don't want to find out the seamen in the drain is yours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I understand what you are saying about it possibly being mine :wink2: I too thought of this possibility. The problem with that theory is that I have not ejaculated in the shower at anytime recent. Hell I can't even remember the last time. I will be getting it tested. 

Do you know if you can buy these tests locally or only online?


----------



## Steve2.0

Have you ordered the test kit with immediate delivery yet?


----------



## Lostinthought61

K_sea6 said:


> I understand what you are saying about it possibly being mine :wink2: I too thought of this possibility. The problem with that theory is that I have not ejaculated in the shower at anytime recent. Hell I can't even remember the last time. I will be getting it tested.
> 
> Do you know if you can buy these tests locally or only online?



Depending on where you live they maybe at a local store.

CheckMate Test


----------



## ButtPunch

K_sea6 said:


> I'm really not sure how shamwow can help me, but you are right there seems to be a lot of panty threads these days. Which makes me think that marriage is a waste of time anymore. Oh I know there are good people out there and good marriage's but they are far and few between. I'm just not sure it's really worth the risk or effort any more.


ShamWow was a poster here who caught his wife by testing her panties.

She traveled alot and was good at covering her tracks.

The dirty panties finally gave him the proof he needed.


----------



## NickyT

Ok, ok....something is not right either with the story or with your wife. I have been a woman for a lot of years - if she was in the shower with the sprayer for that long, there is no way semen survived that in a clump. Even if she had a raging yeast infection, the discharge would run down the drain. It can get fairly thick if left untreated....but to survive a shower? 

Is the hair clump pubic hair? If it is not, perhaps it is a clump of cream rinse? Still....never known this to survive a shower.

Whatever is going on....get a grip of yourself. You are dismantling plumbing, extracting globby hair balls, and saving used underwear in a baggie. To what end? Is this going to save your marriage? Your marriage has become a tv crime show.


----------



## K_sea6

Steve2.0 said:


> Have you ordered the test kit with immediate delivery yet?


I have not, I would rather walk in a store and buy than get online unless I get one of those pre paid cards and order online. the evidence is in my fridge in the garage. Do I need to do this real soon before it degrades?


----------



## K_sea6

ButtPunch said:


> ShamWow was a poster here who caught his wife by testing her panties.
> 
> She traveled alot and was good at covering her tracks.
> 
> The dirty panties finally gave him the proof he needed.


Oh Shoot, My apologies. I thought you were trying to be funny. I Laughed at myself. this is frustrating you know.


----------



## Thor

TMI warning...

My xw had long hair on her head which would fall out a strand or two per shower and get caught in the shower drain below the screen. We had a sexless marriage for many years, so there were plenty of times I took a long hot shower to relax. When pulling out a big clump of hair from the drain (about every 2 weeks it would need to be cleaned out), there would frequently be coagulated semen trapped within the matrix of hair.


----------



## K_sea6

NickyT said:


> Ok, ok....something is not right either with the story or with your wife. I have been a woman for a lot of years - if she was in the shower with the sprayer for that long, there is no way semen survived that in a clump. Even if she had a raging yeast infection, the discharge would run down the drain. It can get fairly thick if left untreated....but to survive a shower?
> 
> Is the hair clump pubic hair? If it is not, perhaps it is a clump of cream rinse? Still....never known this to survive a shower.
> 
> Whatever is going on....get a grip of yourself. You are dismantling plumbing, extracting globby hair balls, and saving used underwear in a baggie. To what end? Is this going to save your marriage? Your marriage has become a tv crime show.


I appreciate the thoughts. No, the hair is not pubic. She has a tendency to lose a little bit of hair in the shower each time she takes one, whether it breaks off or comes out of her scalp... I don't know. She has thick curly hair. 

I am very calm and in control. I am suspicious, and have been down this road before. The end game... is to know. Knowing will not save my marriage. I already gave her a chance to come clean, that is my grace. I am not a heartless person but I will not be played for a fool. I do agree with you. It has come to this disgusting tv drama, that I don't want in my life.


----------



## TX-SC

Thor said:


> TMI warning...
> 
> My xw had long hair on her head which would fall out a strand or two per shower and get caught in the shower drain below the screen. We had a sexless marriage for many years, so there were plenty of times I took a long hot shower to relax. When pulling out a big clump of hair from the drain (about every 2 weeks it would need to be cleaned out), there would frequently be coagulated semen trapped within the matrix of hair.


I just threw up a little...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## K_sea6

Thor said:


> TMI warning...
> 
> My xw had long hair on her head which would fall out a strand or two per shower and get caught in the shower drain below the screen. We had a sexless marriage for many years, so there were plenty of times I took a long hot shower to relax. When pulling out a big clump of hair from the drain (about every 2 weeks it would need to be cleaned out), there would frequently be coagulated semen trapped within the matrix of hair.


Yes, Apparently not many people are aware of this.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## VermiciousKnid

That is some kind of super jizz. Now I feel bad about myself.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

Have you gone to Walmart, bought a kit and tested? Somewhat pointless to keep what you have and do nothing with it. 

If you confront without proof she will deny. But if you have 2 confirmations, one on panties and one on gooball she will fold.


----------



## NickyT

K_sea6 said:


> I appreciate the thoughts. No, the hair is not pubic. She has a tendency to lose a little bit of hair in the shower each time she takes one, whether it breaks off or comes out of her scalp... I don't know. She has thick curly hair.
> 
> I am very calm and in control. I am suspicious, and have been down this road before. The end game... is to know. Knowing will not save my marriage. I already gave her a chance to come clean, that is my grace. I am not a heartless person but I will not be played for a fool. I do agree with you. It has come to this disgusting tv drama, that I don't want in my life.


Good luck. It's awful to feel you are being deceived.


----------



## Deperatedwoman

I think she is cheating.. I am sorry


----------



## K_sea6

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> Have you gone to Walmart, bought a kit and tested? Somewhat pointless to keep what you have and do nothing with it.
> 
> If you confront without proof she will deny. But if you have 2 confirmations, one on panties and one on gooball she will fold.


Not yet I'm going to go tomorrow and see if my local Wal-Mart carries it.


----------



## K_sea6

NickyT said:


> Good luck. It's awful to feel you are being deceived.


Yes it does, but I will survive. Thank You Nicky,


----------



## K_sea6

Deperatedwoman said:


> I think she is cheating.. I am sorry


It does appear that way. Time will tell. Thank you!


----------



## Suspicious1

K_sea6 said:


> Not yet I'm going to go tomorrow and see if my local Wal-Mart carries it.


Call and make sure they have it, or go online on CheckMate website and see what other Brick and Mortal vendor has it.

Good luck

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

Agreed. By the time people post here with gut suspicions proof usually follows.


----------



## K_sea6

Suspicious1 said:


> Call and make sure they have it, or go online on CheckMate website and see what other Brick and Mortal vendor has it.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## Taxman

K-sea
Need to ask, what is your game plan if it tests positive for sperm/ejaculate? Are you just going to confront with no game plan? You need to assess what you want. If you want the marriage, then I am unsure as to what you will do other than likely having or compelling her to quit her job. And of course going through all the reconciliation checklists. If you are planning on divorcing, then I would suggest that you have your ducks in a row long-before your confrontation. My experience with the matter is that the cheating spouse will fold quickly if they get the sense that matters are fairly well along in the process. All depends on what you want/deserve in a settlement.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

If confirmed this would be the second time that he knows of in less than 4 years. Sounds serial to me. 

If confirmed get your ducks in a row like T says including filing for divorce. Have her served at work on a Saturday, her cheat day. Blindside her like she has you. Twice.


----------



## Bonkers

Thor said:


> TMI warning...
> 
> My xw had long hair on her head which would fall out a strand or two per shower and get caught in the shower drain below the screen. We had a sexless marriage for many years, so there were plenty of times I took a long hot shower to relax. When pulling out a big clump of hair from the drain (about every 2 weeks it would need to be cleaned out), there would frequently be coagulated semen trapped within the matrix of hair.


Could be soap scum.


----------



## Thor

TX-SC said:


> I just threw up alittle...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You were warned!


----------



## Thor

VermiciousKnid said:


> That is some kind of super jizz. Now I feel bad about myself.


We all have a super power😜


----------



## TX-SC

Thor said:


> You were warned!


It's like a horrible car wreck on the interstate. We don't like what we see, but we have to look.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23cm

“Scum” for sure.


----------



## Lostinthought61

Question I am curious your wife wasn't frantically looking for undies, given how she was cleaning herself.


----------



## Sports Fan

VAR her car immediately. If there is an office affair going on you will know within 72 Hours.


----------



## MattMatt

Lostinthought61 said:


> Question I am curious your wife wasn't frantically looking for undies, given how she was cleaning herself.


It is theoretically possible she was in such a state of confusion that she is unsure where she left her underwear.


----------



## manwithnoname

Whether or not she had a giant wad inside her, fact remains she came home horny as hell and went straight to the shower to masturbate. 

If she was hot for the OP, she would have included him in any playtime, since he was home.


----------



## Anthony Wellers

K_sea6 said:


> *****Graphic*****
> 
> Hello Forum,
> 
> So here is My Dilemma. My wife Cheated on me back on Feb 24 2014 with a co-worker, I gave her another chance and forgave her and we moved on with our lives.
> 
> Fast forward 3 years things have been wonderful between us all this time until 2 weeks ago my intuition (gut) was telling me something was not right again. which hasn't happened all this time until now.
> 
> *At first I tried to blow it off as paranoia* but it was to strong to ignore so I went into investigative mode and was watching very closely for all the signs.
> 
> A few red flags but nothing of real significance. for 2 weeks.


Given that she already cheated on you, you are well within your rights to be suspicious. Do not pass this off as paranoia. Trust your instincts.



> Here is where the plot thickens so to speak.
> 
> My wife comes home from work on Saturday, 2 hours later than usual I think not to much about it then, because her job is just that way sometimes.
> 
> she goes to take a shower when she gets home. I do my usual late night routine, I let my dogs in from out side and can't find the little one, that worries me a bit, and he has been known to run off sometimes, he has also been know to go into the bathroom with my wife from time to time.
> 
> So I peek in the bathroom to see if he is in there and he is, I glance over at my wife in the shower (we have one of those frosty clear curtains you can see just enough through) and I notice she has the hand wand down and is washing her cootchy out; nothing to weird at first.


Okay, yes. Could be normal behaviour, coming home, getting cleaned, having a play...

...but you are right to see these as red flags!



> Now before you bash me for spying on her, my antennae has already been up so I'm looking for anything off anyway.
> 
> Well she continues spraying down there for about a a minute in a half to 2 minutes. at first I think she might just be enjoying he wand down there and think how cute my wife is masturbating. no problem.


Yes, under normal circumstances, no problem. However, you have never noticed her do this before, probably because it is 'new behaviour', another warning sign.



> As I'm about to shut the door and walk out she stops and starts swishing her foot around on the floor like she's try to sweep something down the drain.
> 
> That is where I knew, I just knew.
> 
> Then she lays down on the floor of the shower and actually does start masturbating, at this point I'm thinking she must be reliving her encounter from earlier.
> 
> Didn't know she did this kind of thing. I watch just for a couple more seconds just to confirm this is what I'm actually seeing and not something else.
> 
> Then I shut the door and leave her to her private time.
> 
> She gets out we go to bed she falls asleep, I get up and start investigating. First her underwear have a big wet area not normal discharge, a big wet circle
> 
> top to bottom side to side, that... sure, can be explained away but unusual.
> 
> Next her hair in the drain has little globules of a white sticky substance stuck in it. Of course I know what sperm looks like when it gets wet I'm a dude.
> 
> *Then I take the drain cover off and that's where I find the biggest glob of white stuff hanging on to some hair wrapped around the screw.*
> 
> Like I said I know what sperm looks feels like when it gets wet. globs up and is very thick and sticky.
> 
> I know this is gross and I'm sorry it's so graphic. But these are the facts.
> 
> I need other's opinions on this and to get out of my own head. Am I going crazy for no reason. Wasting all this time and energy. I'm not even a jealous man,
> it's not the act itself that has me messed up it's the lying and betrayal.


So, she has not only has she cheated on you, she let the guy creampie her. You need to get STD checked pronto.



> Q&A
> 
> We do have a good sex life
> She loves me and I love her
> We don't have to many problems outside of normal stuff
> I did confront her about it. I did not tell her what I saw and recovered from the shower.
> she infallibly denies anything has happened and would never do anything to put me through this again.
> 
> And she was convincing. So *she is either a really good liar* or she's telling the truth.


They always are. She cheated. Do you really think she's going to be honest about it?



> If she would just open up to me and be honest I would work through this with her and get her help. but if this is a lie she continues to cover it up and I find out otherwise I will *file for divorce.*


I would be already onto my lawyers in your shoes. 



> Of course I won't be able to get anymore evidence because I have showed my hand to early


Unfortunately, yes, you have, but I can't say I blame you.



> and she will more than likely go no contact for a while.
> 
> Please give me any insight, thoughts, suggestions. Tell me I'm crazy and get some sleep.
> 
> It will probably be tomorrow before I can answer any questions, so this is not a hit and run.


Get some sleep, yes, clear your head (not the easiest thing in the world, I know) and sort YOURSELF out (not her, she screwed up).

Sorry, there's a kid involved.


----------



## Anthony Wellers

Lostinthought61 said:


> Depending on where you live they maybe at a local store.
> 
> CheckMate Test


There are also places that will do a DNA test on sperm but (and this can very from country to country) ONLY WITH THE CONSENT OF THE DONOR!

You could always have it confirmed that the DNA is yours or, more likely, not.


----------



## Anthony Wellers

K_sea6 said:


> I have not, I would rather walk in a store and buy than get online unless I get one of those pre paid cards and order online. the evidence is in my fridge in the garage. Do I need to do this real soon before it degrades?


The sooner the better.

I hope these other people are right about it 'just being conditioner', I really do, and that your wife really is being honest with you... I know what spunk looks like. Sometimes it comes out thin and runny, sometimes thick and gooey, and yes, can hang around for a while.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

Semen detection is not a DNA test. It is a simple set of 1 or more tests to detect human sperm. Does not tell you whose sperm, just that it is human sperm. 

OP, Yes, do this quickly. Of course it degrades. Surprised you have not done so already. What are you waiting for? Another set of panties? Hurry up!


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

To add to what I just posted. There are semen/sperm tests.


----------



## Steve2.0

If there is sperm in her panties im pretty sure the OP would know if it was his or not... Dont think he needs DNA analysis, just proof of what the wet spot is


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

He knows that wet spot is not his. But what is the wet spot made of..


----------



## K_sea6

MattMatt said:


> It is theoretically possible she was in such a state of confusion that she is unsure where she left her underwear.


Although, she is a smart women and good at her job, she isn't very detail oriented, and sometime doesn't think things through. 
And I think the only reason she came home and cleaned herself is because she was probably told to by the person she was with.
If it is the person I think it is, the same one from the first time he knows how detail oriented I am, The Devil is in the detail. 



manwithnoname said:


> Whether or not she had a giant wad inside her, fact remains she came home horny as hell and went straight to the shower to masturbate.
> 
> If she was hot for the OP, she would have included him in any playtime, since he was home.


that's exactly what I thought, and has usually occurred in the past.



Anthony Wellers said:


> Given that she already cheated on you, you are well within your rights to be suspicious. Do not pass this off as paranoia. Trust your instincts.
> 
> 
> Okay, yes. Could be normal behaviour, coming home, getting cleaned, having a play...
> 
> ...but you are right to see these as red flags!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, under normal circumstances, no problem. However, you have never noticed her do this before, probably because it is 'new behaviour', another warning sign.
> 
> 
> 
> So, she has not only has she cheated on you, she let the guy creampie her. You need to get STD checked pronto.
> 
> 
> 
> They always are. She cheated. Do you really think she's going to be honest about it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would be already onto my lawyers in your shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, yes, you have, but I can't say I blame you.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some sleep, yes, clear your head (not the easiest thing in the world, I know) and sort YOURSELF out (not her, she screwed up).
> 
> Sorry, there's a kid involved.


Thank you for your response. There are no kids involved. when we married I had 2 from a previous marriage and she had 2 from a previous marriage. But they have since Flown the coop. Empty nest.



Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> Semen detection is not a DNA test. It is a simple set of 1 or more tests to detect human sperm. Does not tell you whose sperm, just that it is human sperm.
> 
> OP, Yes, do this quickly. Of course it degrades. Surprised you have not done so already. What are you waiting for? Another set of panties? Hurry up!


This going to take me about a week to get everything together, and and get this moving. No Fear though.

From Checkmates web sight:
Dried semen is a very resilient substance that can live on as testable evidence for years when stored at normal room temperature. However in the vast majority of cases you'll more than likely be testing items that were probably recently stained anyway, so when we're talking about testing for semen stains in a relationship setting the age of the stain is really not even a factor to consider or worry about.



Steve2.0 said:


> If there is sperm in her panties im pretty sure the OP would know if it was his or not... Dont think he needs DNA analysis, just proof of what the wet spot is


We hadn't had sex for about 7 days prior to the discovery.

I will have to get a prepaid money card from Walmart then come back home and order it online. shipping should take about 7 days 

When I have the results from the test kit I will come back and confirm.

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

They sell at Amazon too if it's easier


----------



## K_sea6

Taxman said:


> K-sea
> Need to ask, what is your game plan if it tests positive for sperm/ejaculate? Are you just going to confront with no game plan? You need to assess what you want. If you want the marriage, then I am unsure as to what you will do other than likely having or compelling her to quit her job. And of course going through all the reconciliation checklists. If you are planning on divorcing, then I would suggest that you have your ducks in a row long-before your confrontation. My experience with the matter is that the cheating spouse will fold quickly if they get the sense that matters are fairly well along in the process. All depends on what you want/deserve in a settlement.


I needed to answer this.

To tell you the truth at this point, I don't really know what I'm going to do, I don't really have a game plan. I am analyzing and assessing this to death.
and still waiting for an answer. The guy was a Major in the Army and is a Lt. Colonel now. I confronted him last time and told him if he didn't keep it strictly professional from here on out and keep his hands off of her I would sing like a canary and his boss and co-workers would know, and his career would be over.

I also told his girlfriend and their relationship was promptly over.

That being said if I do sing, her career will probably be over as well. this is why there will be NO confession on her part, ever!

I did tell myself that If she denies this until the end and continues to lie, and she only folds to the evidence staring her in the face. then I can't live with someone like that.

Thank you Taxman


----------



## K_sea6

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> They sell at Amazon too if it's easier


Saw that, thank you.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

As this isn't her first time at the rodeo with probably the same guy give her everything she wants all at once. Her panties back, the test results, a divorce petition and packed suitcase to get out of the house to go and be with him. Move her crap into storage same day paid one month up front and rest is on her. Give yourself cancelled joint accounts. Leave her with the joint account with $10 bucks for a pack of condoms for the next poor SOB unlucky enough to trust her.

Oh, and hand her a bill for a panel of STD tests. She has been banging him and you unprotected.


----------



## K_sea6

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> As this isn't her first time at the rodeo with probably the same guy give her everything she wants all at once. Her panties back, the test results, a divorce petition and packed suitcase to get out of the house to go and be with him. Move her crap into storage same day paid one month up front and rest is on her. Give yourself cancelled joint accounts. Leave her with the joint account with $10 bucks for a pack of condoms for the next poor SOB unlucky enough to trust her.
> 
> Oh, and hand her a bill for a panel of STD tests. She has been banging him and you unprotected.


This is actually not a bad Idea, the miscreant in me also thought about having it all gift wrapped for Christmas, but I don't know.


----------



## Thor

Use exposure to the extent it helps you, and not if it harms you. You are entitled to a portion of her military pension at some point in time. Getting her booted out of the military could cost you a lot of money. There may be alimony considerations also. Exposure early in the process is to kill the affair when attempting R, whereas exposure with D is more about consequences and Karma. Be sure you know what the effects of exposure would be.

Ideally you could deliver significant consequences to her and OM while preserving all of your future rights. Your lawyer can advise you. 

Ftr, I have no qualms with a little retribution. Just be fully informed and deliberate in every aspect of D or R.


----------



## Graywolf2

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> As this isn't her first time at the rodeo with probably the same guy give her everything she wants all at once. Her panties back, the test results, a divorce petition and packed suitcase to get out of the house to go and be with him. Move her crap into storage same day paid one month up front and rest is on her. Give yourself cancelled joint accounts. Leave her with the joint account with $10 bucks for a pack of condoms for the next poor SOB unlucky enough to trust her.
> 
> Oh, and hand her a bill for a panel of STD tests. She has been banging him and you unprotected.


This isn't bad but I would try something else first. 

I would ask her where she was on the day in question. Wait for and answer and then ask her who she was with. Then tell her that you know that she’s not telling the truth and has one chance to come clean. It will drive her crazy not knowing what you know.

If she will not budge then do the above. If you show all your proof right off the bat you’re doing the WS a favor. Then they know what lie to make up that will fit. For example if you find two hotel receipts then tell them that you only found one. If they swear up and down that there was just one hotel visit you have them. If you tell them you found two then they only went to the hotel twice.

Also expect her to turn it back onto you. You were spying on her in the shower and pulled up the drain. She will attack you for that. If she confesses without your proof I would never tell her about the shower. Let her think that someone saw something and told you.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

Graywolf2 said:


> This isn't bad but I would try something else first.
> 
> I would ask her where she was on the day in question. Wait for and answer and then ask her who she was with. Then tell her that you know that she’s not telling the truth and has one chance to come clean. It will drive her crazy not knowing what you know.
> 
> If she will not budge then do the above. If you show all your proof right off the bat you’re doing the WS a favor. Then they know what lie to make up that will fit. For example if you find two hotel receipts then tell them that you only found one. If they swear up and down that there was just one hotel visit you have them. If you tell them you found two then they only went to the hotel twice.
> 
> Also expect her to turn it back onto you. You were spying on her in the shower and pulled up the drain. She will attack you for that. If she confesses without your proof I would never tell her about the shower. Let her think that someone saw something and told you.


The drain can be one thing, She could yelp that it is his. But the panties....


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

Soft confrontation is good too. And always talk with a real lawyer first before doing anything that harms your particular situation. 

You could also ask her due to the sheer volume of spunk:

1) Is it human? Ask her that. 

2) If human how many humans? 

I like the XMAS idea. If you can hold your stomach around her that long..


----------



## K_sea6

Thor said:


> Use exposure to the extent it helps you, and not if it harms you. You are entitled to a portion of her military pension at some point in time. Getting her booted out of the military could cost you a lot of money. There may be alimony considerations also. Exposure early in the process is to kill the affair when attempting R, whereas exposure with D is more about consequences and Karma. Be sure you know what the effects of exposure would be.
> 
> Ideally you could deliver significant consequences to her and OM while preserving all of your future rights. Your lawyer can advise you.
> 
> Ftr, I have no qualms with a little retribution. Just be fully informed and deliberate in every aspect of D or R.


Yes, I didn't think of the Money Thor. Not that I really care about her money I'm fine without it, But... I'm not stupid enough as to not use that as an option.

Thank you for getting me to consider this aspect.


----------



## K_sea6

Graywolf2 said:


> This isn't bad but I would try something else first.
> 
> I would ask her where she was on the day in question. Wait for and answer and then ask her who she was with. Then tell her that you know that she’s not telling the truth and has one chance to come clean. It will drive her crazy not knowing what you know.
> 
> If she will not budge then do the above. If you show all your proof right off the bat you’re doing the WS a favor. Then they know what lie to make up that will fit. For example if you find two hotel receipts then tell them that you only found one. If they swear up and down that there was just one hotel visit you have them. If you tell them you found two then they only went to the hotel twice.
> 
> Also expect her to turn it back onto you. You were spying on her in the shower and pulled up the drain. She will attack you for that. If she confesses without your proof I would never tell her about the shower. Let her think that someone saw something and told you.


She was at work on that day. I did talk to her about all that. I think she is aware I'm not believing her story and is nervous. I did give her a chance to come clean but she didn't take it, out of fear of course. I had no ammo at the time, I didn't tell her about the physical evidence that I had. because I needed it to be foolproof before I presented it. 

although I showed my hand early it was to see if she would do the right thing and come clean, our relationship hung in the balance. but now that she has chosen her course I will analyze the physical evidence and then tell her the other half of the story she doesn't know what I know with hard proof. 

The ball is still in my court.


----------



## K_sea6

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> The drain can be one thing, She could yelp that it is his. But the panties....


We hadn't had sex for 7 day prior to the shower incident and she knows because I asked her when our last time was, to plant that seed in her head, so she couldn't use that very excuse.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

You don't think she actually went to work that day or you asked her why she was 2 hours late from work?


----------



## Graywolf2

K_sea6 said:


> She was at work on that day. I did talk to her about all that.* I think she is aware I'm not believing her story and is nervous.* I did give her a chance to come clean but she didn't take it, out of fear of course. I had no ammo at the time, I didn't tell her about the physical evidence that I had. because I needed it to be foolproof before I presented it.


All I'm saying is go from thinking she's aware that you don't believe her to that you know for a fact that she isn't telling the truth. Make a declarative statement.

*A declarative sentence states a fact or an argument and ends with a full stop () / period ().
*

"I don't just suspect, I know for a fact that you're not telling me the truth".

Then see what she says. If she digs her heals in then say that if she can't tell the truth then you want a divorce. If she still doesn't come clean then show your proof.


----------



## drifting on

After the divorce, and she be as amicable as possible, the judge signs, I would be singing and destroying both careers, but that’s just me. My wife’s OM hasn’t worked but less then two weeks as someone calls his new employer when he starts working. 😇


----------



## Thor

K_sea6 said:


> although I showed my hand early it was to see if she would do the right thing and come clean, our relationship hung in the balance


That is a common thoguht process but it is usually flawed. Cheaters are liars. It is essentially never when one will fess up or be caught telling the truth. Instead you are left wondering how muhc of what they said had any truth at all. In my case I knew my wife was dishonest in a lot of ways, but I was hoping she would have some kind of epiphany and start being honest. I even told her we could work through anythng as long as we were dealing with the truth.

WHich was, to a liar, proof of my weakness and lack of certainty of what the facts were. It was a license to further solidify her deceptions and get her ego boost of furthering the lies.

We freuently make th3 mistake of thinking the other person has the same values or goals as us, which they demonstrably don't. Showing weakness leads to failure.


----------



## Marc878

Playing games and trying to manipulate her doesn't work.

Don't let your fear guide you.


----------



## Taxman

By all means sir, your first stop is at an attorney's office. 
Usually your first consultation is free. See a number of them and get a good sense of what your options are. If you are due part of her military pension in a settlement, you may want to press for a cash or property exchange for leaving her military pension alone. Retribution can wait, and cash is king. If there is alimony due, by all means sue for it. In cases such as this, I recommend one thing: Protect yourself, protect yourself, protect yourself. Make sure that all accounts are segregated, that you have not guaranteed any or all of her debt, that any hard assets are in your name or are easily sold and divided. You have been wronged, twice. Get everything due to you and let these toxic individuals rot.


----------



## K_sea6

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> You don't think she actually went to work that day or you asked her why she was 2 hours late from work?


I do know that she actually went to work that day. 
I asked her and was given an excuse for why she was late.


----------



## K_sea6

Graywolf2 said:


> All I'm saying is go from thinking she's aware that you don't believe her to that you know for a fact that she isn't telling the truth. Make a declarative statement.
> 
> *A declarative sentence states a fact or an argument and ends with a full stop () / period ().
> *
> 
> "I don't just suspect, I know for a fact that you're not telling me the truth".
> 
> Then see what she says. If she digs her heals in then say that if she can't tell the truth then you want a divorce. If she still doesn't come clean then show your proof.


Oh I did Graywolf, and she dug in her heels thats when I knew the conversation wasn't going to get any better and ended it on a good note so that I could continue my investigation with as little suspicion from her as possible.


----------



## K_sea6

Marc878 said:


> Playing games and trying to manipulate her doesn't work.
> 
> Don't let your fear guide you.


This is not a game to me brother, just getting to the truth. There is about 10 million other things I would rather be doing.

And there is no fear here.

Thank you for yor thoughts.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

K_sea6 said:


> I do know that she actually went to work that day.
> I asked her and was given an excuse for why she was late.


And the excuse was lame. She quivered in her lies as she knows she has been caught. She just does not know what you know.

The refrigerated baggies need to be really well hidden as you wait for your testing supplies.

Stay strong. stay focused.Sorry it has come to this.


----------



## Suspicious1

Graywolf2 said:


> I would never tell her about the shower. Let her think that someone saw something and told you.



This: Brilliant idea.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

Interesting idea but she can call him on it. He has no real idea who she was with or where she was for the actual deed. In the car perhaps? He suspects the prior affair partner but w/o proof he can't accuse that person. 

The key is for to admit who it is or find out by other means. 

OP: Have you placed a VAR in her car or is she such a experienced cheater she does bug sweeps? You might get proof on who it is as she brags to some moron girlfriend I am sure she confides in. They almost always do. 

Bottom line is that undies will say it all. She has no wiggle room on that. The glob is a back up, she can claim its his. But coupled with the undies that is a 2 punch knockout.


----------



## Gabriel

The longer you drag this out the more this feels like a fake/troll story. It's very suspect for many reasons, but continuing to take no action while baiting the responders is something a troll would do. Test the spooge, or otherwise make some progress here.


----------



## TX-SC

Gabriel said:


> The longer you drag this out the more this feels like a fake/troll story. It's very suspect for many reasons, but continuing to take no action while baiting the responders is something a troll would do. Test the spooge, or otherwise make some progress here.


I can't speak for the reality of this thread, but if he ordered a test on-line, he may not have received it yet. Plus, the test would take time for analysis to come back. What exactly are you wanting him to do at this point?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars

TX-SC said:


> I can't speak for the reality of this thread, but if he ordered a test on-line, he may not have received it yet. Plus, the test would take time for analysis to come back. What exactly are you wanting him to do at this point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He wants, what you want, what @Satya wants. 
Wants our hands to stop the shaky wiggling, our minds to stop this fearful waffling.
Did she or did she not?

Cheat, have a man in her pocket. One fold gifted by God.
Her pocket promised to her husband alone.

That is all we want to know. We want these tales, these stories to end well for the righteous.
For the righteous, never, or almost never, for the Wayward among us.

Those Awayside seeking Devils.
Devils who play with our feelings, lay low our trust.
Stop... our beating loving hearts. 
..............................................................................................................
Oh, we never stop loving these cheating women..... the men? 
The men, they get discarded, discounted, always.
..............................................................................................................

As a man, a writer, The Typist.

The Wayward women?

When they get lost, they get me [us?] lost in their frenzied lust. In their sins.
I, we? Do we feel their misguided cheating passion?

I feel their pumping cheating hearts, their glove getting stroked.
................................................................................................................

We are outsiders.
The OP is inside the furnace.
He feels like he is getting burned alive.

But feeling the burning and not knowing if it is real, is his now, now real challenge.
Prove to you, then to us she is cheating.

Snoop some more. Worry not about her panties, yes have them tested.
And yes, worry about her panting, under some fog, outside of your vision.
But not outside of your' imagination.

When a woman pants under someone, not you....
It paints the death-knell of all that is you, yours too.

The Typist loves those pants, lives for those pants.
....................................................................................

I hope, for your sake, original poster, OP, that she pants for you, too.
And you only, in the past and in the remaining future with you.

The Typist-


----------



## TX-SC

SunCMars said:


> He wants, what you want, what @Satya wants.
> Wants our hands to stop the shaky wiggling, our minds to stop this fearful waffling.
> Did she or did she not?
> 
> Cheat, have a man in her pocket. One fold gifted by God.
> Her pocket promised to her husband alone.
> 
> That is all we want to know. We want these tales, these stories to end well for the righteous.
> For the righteous, never, or almost never, for the Wayward among us.
> 
> Those Awayside seeking Devils.
> Devils who play with our feelings, lay low our trust.
> Stop... our beating loving hearts.
> ..............................................................................................................
> Oh, we never stop loving these cheating women..... the men?
> The men, they get discarded, discounted, always.
> ..............................................................................................................
> 
> As a man, a writer, The Typist.
> 
> The Wayward women?
> 
> When they get lost, they get me [us?] lost in their frenzied lust. In their sins.
> I, we? Do we feel their misguided cheating passion?
> 
> I feel their pumping cheating hearts, their glove getting stroked.
> ................................................................................................................
> 
> We are outsiders.
> The OP is inside the furnace.
> He feels like he is getting burned alive.
> 
> But feeling the burning and not knowing if it is real, is his now, now real challenge.
> Prove to you, then to us she is cheating.
> 
> Snoop some more. Worry not about her panties, yes have them tested.
> And yes, worry about her panting, under some fog, outside of your vision.
> But not outside of your' imagination.
> 
> When a woman pants under someone, not you....
> It paints the death-knell of all that is you, yours too.
> 
> The Typist loves those pants, lives for those pants.
> ....................................................................................
> 
> I hope, for your sake, original poster, OP, that she pants for you, too.
> And you only, in the past and in the remaining future with you.
> 
> The Typist-


"Her pocket promised to her husband alone"

That alone was worth the cost of admission.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars

TX-SC said:


> "Her pocket promised to her husband alone"
> 
> *That alone was worth the cost of admission.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


God bless you! 
Sir, from Texas.

You too see the light.

Men were once in the dark of their mother's womb.
They miss, yearn that 'fold' we left at birth.
Forever, re-seeking, re-sought and re-found in marriage.

A man wants, needs this pocket to be whole.

Wholly in love, maybe, often with an ideal.
An ideal of being inside a women who gives birth to hope, felt as real.

The real deal.

An ideal, sometimes men are disappointed.
Their needed warm place, secret space never materializes into something, warm, moist, a thing real.
Something given to them, taken away, given to someone else. How surreal. 
This raw deal.

God, I am so happy I am heterosexual. 


And how disappointed some women must feel that they are reduced to a tunnel.
A tunnel men want to enter, to huddle, to cuddle. To spend eternity in.

The rest of the best of women does not get short shrift. Through her, they enter the tunnel.
Believe me?
No, believe her.


----------



## Thor

SunCMars said:


> God, I am so happy I am heterosexual.


This past week I've spent mostly in bed or on the couch, sometimes wired sometimes crushingly tired. One of the brightest and most skilled men in his field determined the best course of action to return my life to me would be to delicately slice open my spine and meddle with the little bits and pieces therein.

Since then I've been on various medications well known for their euphoric side effects. Even under such altered conditions I do not comprehend your posts. But the one line above is an exception which I have sequestered here for later review with a clear head.


----------



## skerzoid

K_sea6:

Your posts remind me of many men who come here fired up with questions, but when faced with uncomfortable truths or opinions of other posters, tend to make excuses or justifications for their WWs. The answer is not to prevaricate, flag, or fail. Those who respond to the obvious with strength, rarely regret it later. Be a lion rather than a hyena. She has proven herself to be untrustworthy in the past. File now, with shock and awe. The result will be her complete collapse or your finding her true opinion of you and the value which she shows towards your marriage. There is no shame in being betrayed, the shame is allowing it to continue unpunished. The reason some doubt your posts is that we find it hard to deal with those with the temerity to ask for aid and advice and then throw it back in our faces.


----------



## Jus260

Primrose said:


> Never in my life have I experienced semen like this. Ever.
> 
> I'd be more inclined to believe she has some sort of infection with discharge that thick.



I first took a look at his thread a few days ago. I was surprised how many people doubted this is even possible. 

The first thing I wanted to mention is the white stuff you see in ejaculate is not sperm. That stuff comes from the prostate. After you get a vasectomy, you still see white material in the ejaculate. This is after you have a confirmed zero Sperm count. Sperm can't be seen with the naked eye. 

In my experience when the white stuff comes into contact with water, it solidifies. It's not quite the consistency of a booger, but it's closer to that than conditioner or shampoo.


----------



## xMadame

If she comes home and has to masturbate in the shower then I highly doubt she got a piece before that. 

Does she think you are cheating every time you have a wank in the shower? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suspicious1

xMadame said:


> If she comes home and has to masturbate in the shower then I highly doubt she got a piece before that.
> 
> Does she think you are cheating every time you have a wank in the shower?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's what he first thought she was doing. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Herschel

xMadame said:


> If she comes home and has to masturbate in the shower then I highly doubt she got a piece before that.
> 
> Does she think you are cheating every time you have a wank in the shower?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I disagree completely. The afterglow of whatever she did and thinking about it while cleaning herself could easily get her all horned up again reliving the situation.


----------



## dubsey

or, she's cheating with a selfish someone who didn't "finish the job"


----------



## K_sea6

It was a long Christmas break but I'm back

I finally got the Checkmate kit in the mail, had to sit on it for nearly two weeks until wife went back to work.

Tested the Three samples that I collected.

1. The hair collected from the top of drain screen - positive for seman.

2. the seman collected at the bottom of the drain screen - positive for seman

3. And her panties looked like a purple murder scene - covered and positive for seman.

I remind you from earlier in the the thread that we had not had sex in a week, 6 days exactly. and I don't ejaculate in the shower. Or at least in a very long time.


I've had time to cool down and think things through. and I'm going to sit her down and calmly and maturely let her know what I know.


----------



## Tatsuhiko

Good detective work. The one thing I would suggest is not to reveal your source of info. You might need to perform the test in a week when she comes home late from "work" again, and it's better if she can't find a way to conceal her activity. Just tell her you have evidence that she's cheated and you'd like to know the details. Tell her that lying will only make things worse and make reconciliation impossible.


----------



## Graywolf2

She will turn how you found out against you. Deny the accuracy, attack you for invading her privacy or make fun of you.

Put a VAR where she uses her phone (under her car seat, ect.) 

LOOK HERE: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html

Then confront her with a gut feeling or other small stuff. Or say that you got an email saying that she was having an affair. She will deny and probably discuss it with friends or the OM. Then listen to the VAR. You may get an insight into how she really fells about you and the marriage.

Use the VAR to get information like they went to hotel X. Then you can say that someone saw them at hotel X. Don’t tell about the VAR if you can halp it.

At the very least the VAR can back up your tests


----------



## Marc878

K_sea6 said:


> It was a long Christmas break but I'm back
> 
> I finally got the Checkmate kit in the mail, had to sit on it for nearly two weeks until wife went back to work.
> 
> Tested the Three samples that I collected.
> 
> 1. The hair collected from the top of drain screen - positive for seman.
> 
> 2. the seman collected at the bottom of the drain screen - positive for seman
> 
> 3. And her panties looked like a purple murder scene - covered and positive for seman.
> 
> I remind you from earlier in the the thread that we had not had sex in a week, 6 days exactly. and I don't ejaculate in the shower. Or at least in a very long time.
> 
> 
> *I've had time to cool down and think things through. and I'm going to sit her down and calmly and maturely let her know what I know*.


And do what? Give a serial cheater another chance.

Or just talk about it and do nothing?

Good luck with that


----------



## Sbrown

Great advice^ 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69

Now you know!

If its a deal breaker then just file.

Whats to talk about?


----------



## Thor

I'm sorry it has turned out this way for you. But it is very good to have the truth rather than be stuck wondering.

I don't see a reason to do any more investigating from the standpoint you now know she is cheating. You don't need to VAR her car or hack emails to know she has been having unprotected sex with another man. If that is a deal breaker for you, you don't need more info to proceed.

Note that in your state infidelity may or may not be a factor in divorce. You need to know that having sex with her after learning of an affair will be seen by the court as forgiveness of her infidelity, and thus you lose any advantage if there is one. Also, if infidelity is a factor where you live then you may want to gather admissible evidence, which will require you get a lawyer's guidance. He will probably need to use a PI rather than your mail in semen kits. What I'm getting at is if you think divorce is in the cards you should not confront her until you've done some research and probably talked to an atty.

If you want to attempt R, having more data could be helpful, especially to expose to OM's wife or gf to help kill the affair. Also by knowing who it is you might better enforce no-contact. Thus a VAR to catch her phone calls and keylogger on the family computer could be helpful.

I recommend you record your confrontation. You will miss or forget a lot of what happens. Your cell phone in a shirt pocket probably would be fine. There are free or very cheap recording apps available. Be sure you know how to activate it and how to silence all sounds!

Get yourself to the doc for a complete STD screening. You need one now and then a 6 month follow up. Your doc may not do the full panel of tests. You may have to go to a county clinic or a reproductive health clinic.


----------



## TX-SC

K_sea6 said:


> It was a long Christmas break but I'm back
> 
> I finally got the Checkmate kit in the mail, had to sit on it for nearly two weeks until wife went back to work.
> 
> Tested the Three samples that I collected.
> 
> 1. The hair collected from the top of drain screen - positive for seman.
> 
> 2. the seman collected at the bottom of the drain screen - positive for seman
> 
> 3. And her panties looked like a purple murder scene - covered and positive for seman.
> 
> I remind you from earlier in the the thread that we had not had sex in a week, 6 days exactly. and I don't ejaculate in the shower. Or at least in a very long time.
> 
> 
> I've had time to cool down and think things through. and I'm going to sit her down and calmly and maturely let her know what I know.


When do you plan to confront her?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Malaise

If her AP is also in the Army you have the UCMJ to use as a carrot/stick.


----------



## doconiram

The hair from the top of the drain screen was positive for semen? 

I think #2 you mean the hair from the bottom was also positive?

That surprises me since it would have seen a fair bit of water from the shower. Must have been thoroughly drenched in semen on the front end?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

I would confront asap. Confront, expose her to her family and friends. Let her know you are heading to the lawyer tomorrow to draft up the divorce papers. Tell her she is sleeping on the couch. Thoroughly pull the rug out from under her feet and send her into a tail spin. 

Don't ask for truth of this and that man, its over. Like a bandaid, just grab it and rip. The quicker you get this over and behind you, the quicker you can start on rebuilding yourself and your life. Sitting around waiting for god knows what is just you stalling and avoiding the inevitable. Rip that bandaid off.


----------



## Lostinthought61

I would show her the evidence I would not even ask for explanation...I would tell her to pack her bags and get out hell out your filing for divorce.


----------



## alte Dame

Please see a lawyer asap and make an appointment for STD tests.

Sorry this turned out this way. At least you know. I hope you can burn the OM.


----------



## [email protected]

alte Dame is right. See a lawyer yesterday!


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

The evidence along with a divorce petition would have made a nice XMAS gift for her. 

So when are you going to expose? What's the hold up?


----------



## Sports Fan

So have you confronted her and exposed yet?


----------

